# Fort Davis Cyclefest



## skinewmexico (Apr 19, 2010)

It's that time of year! Come ride the Texas Alps (hey, not my marketing!).

Fort Davis Cyclefest 2015 - Fort Davis, TX 2015 | ACTIVE

Cyclefest Tour & Hill Climb

It really is a beautiful ride. And the hill climb to the MacDonald observatory really sucks.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

Maybe next year! What a cool ride.


----------



## AirForceNole (Jun 28, 2015)

Planning to be there but first, HH 100, HEB in Boerne, and Hammerfest


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

AFN - did you make it? If so, how was the ride?


----------



## AirForceNole (Jun 28, 2015)

David Loving said:


> AFN - did you make it? If so, how was the ride?



No I did not, I had to do some work late Friday and wouldn't of been ideal to drive 5 hours at 7PM and then ride at 8 getting up at 5:30 because the closest hotel was 40 minutes away I believe. I noticed on Strava a good guy and man I ride with finished 2nd via Strava.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

Maybe all of us can make it next year!


----------

